# Difficulty logging in to eircom.net this evening (9/6/08)



## Bank Manager (9 Jun 2008)

Hi everyone,

Having trouble logging in to my eircom email this evening - press the 'login'' button as normal, but when I do I get a security alert, and then a message telling me that it has a problem loading in the 'page'.

Wondering if it's just me, or are others having this problem....

Regards,


BM


----------



## ted (9 Jun 2008)

I have the same problem. Could be that they're in the process of updating all the accounts and extending storage from 5Mb to 1 Gb. BTW no problems if you go through Outlook Express


----------



## Bank Manager (9 Jun 2008)

Thanks Ted - appreciate that.  I'll give that a try ...

Regards,


BM


----------



## ted (10 Jun 2008)

Seems fine again now.


----------



## Bank Manager (10 Jun 2008)

Yes Ted - working away again - no problem.  Thanks for your help.

Regards,


BM


----------



## Megan (19 Jun 2008)

Having problems with my eircom email this morning. Can't send email. Anyone else having this problem?


----------

